
SpaceX settles with underpaid employees for $4M - submeta
https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/13/spacex-settles-underpaid-employees-4-million/
======
greenyoda
The HN title, which reads "Tesla's SpaceX settles..." is an error: SpaceX is
not owned by Tesla. (The article's title does not include "Tesla's".)

